# The Perils of Photography



## stapo49 (Dec 18, 2019)

I thought this was interesting. Anyone else been through this sort of thing?

Darrell Brown

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2019)

Nope


----------



## weepete (Dec 18, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Nope



Seems harsh! but maybe I'm not as savvy 



stapo49 said:


> I thought this was interesting. Anyone else been through this sort of thing?
> 
> Darrell Brown
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Yup, I do. Though there's three sides to every story. Seems to me this situation could have been defused according to that story easily. Just show the lady the footage. Of course you shouldn't have to but it's the easy way out if her kids weren't in it. So maybe they were and the tog is counting on disappering instead of aruging and tried to run away. 

But again, to me there's an easy resolve: apologise (like sorry M'am), show your credenentials, give her a contact number for the PM in the City and explain that any complaints or requests to not show footage should be directed to them. Give them a name and a contact No and your name and ID number. If that doesn't satistfy ask them to accompany you and take them to secutity officials. If there's no security officials tell her you'll wait while she calls the police.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2019)

Amazing how regular people kow-tow to a screaming woman in the streets. Might just be an Australian thing, might not be...


----------



## weepete (Dec 18, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Amazing how regular people kow-tow to a screaming woman in the streets. Might just be an Australian thing, might not be...



Mob mentality mate, I could totally see it happening where I am. But Scots and Aussies are not to different! 

But there's a step change going on. Probably the media (particularly film media) who seem ironically seem to always portray photographers as sinister, the back of the mind paranoia of social media, the mis-understanding of privacy laws etc means togs need to be aware and careful.


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 18, 2019)

I can only assume that this is true. His face book page seems legit but who knows? 

Pointing a camera even in the general direction, while filming something else, of children who are not your own seem to instill this sort of reaction in some people. 

Not sure if it's an Australian thing or a "one off "overreaction that could happen anywhere?


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 18, 2019)

Really tough to tell without being there but it sure sounds like he handled it wrong at the beginning. If I was shooting in a public area and someone accused me of being a “pervert” and filming their kids....I certainly wouldn’t pack up the camera and run away. No wonder the lady’s suspicions escalated with that reaction. Would it not make more sense to leave the camera out, explain what you were doing and even show her a few of your shots? Sure you have a right to keep your images private but it I can’t imagine he was shooting any top secret proprietary stuff for a client who wanted Christmas light pictures.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 19, 2019)

weepete said:


> to me there's an easy resolve: apologise



I understand that this likely would have calmed the situation but he was wearing a media vest and any reasonable person should know he doesn't need to comply with the request (depending on regional laws). 
As long as I'm in my legal right to take a shot. I'll defend my camera and my rights to the death if that's what it takes. Someones misplaced fear/outrage does not trump my RIGHT to shoot in public.

The real problem here is people are becoming their Facebook selves in real life. These people in the story should all go to jail for false imprisonment and assault. Even the screaming woman as she instigated the fight.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 19, 2019)

That would have been much worse if it were me. There would have been multiple ambulances there.


----------



## cgw (Dec 19, 2019)

I've rarely shot credentialed but I've never been accosted when shooting "street." It's less cowardice than a reasonable ability to read and connect with people that's kept me out of the $hit.This tale struck me as bursting with apocrypha. Too much scene-setting and characterization of the sort I've seen trolled in forums for years, i.e., "I offended someone who surprisingly took offense and called the cops!" Really. If true, then the OP isn't likely getting steady assignments if they're that dense--which may in fact be the problem!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 19, 2019)

I have to believe there's more to the story. Even discounting differences in countries. As JC mentioned had that happened here there likely would have been ambulances needed, especially in the states that have "Stand your ground" laws and concealed carry permits laws on the books. Then again maybe knowledge of said laws is the reason we've not had similar incidents.


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 19, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> I have to believe there's more to the story. Even discounting differences in countries. As JC mentioned had that happened here there likely would have been ambulances needed, especially in the states that have "Stand your ground" laws and concealed carry permits laws on the books. Then again maybe knowledge of said laws is the reason we've not had similar incidents.


Remind me to never rile you and JC up lol.
Like all stories you only get the person posting the stories point of view and you can only assume it's a true.
I am not sure about"stand your ground laws" but Australia definitely doesn't have concealed or open carry laws. I think they all have to be locked up unless you are going to and from the range.
Unless you are a cop of course.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 19, 2019)

The aspect that bothers me the most is the Gov. level of surveillance and permission needed. 
A quick check of credentials should have done the job, but alas i suppose that those who demand safety over freedom deserve neither. 

Just say'n.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 19, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Remind me to never rile you and JC up lol.



DW is the one to worry about at my house she's a crack shot, with  a slim sense of humor. I know when to run. LOL


----------



## CherylL (Dec 19, 2019)

I was shooting video while walking down a pedestrian street in Mexico last month.  A busker yelled at me that I owed him a $1 for taking his photo.  I yelled back it is video and kept walking.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 22, 2019)

These kinds of things happen all the time, ESPECIALLY in the US. I've been involved in lesser incidents several times.
There are many places in the world where this would never even be considered.
In the US as a psychological, pathological syndrome, it all evolved from those Baby-on-Board signs you used to see in the back windows of cars. It's a real syndrome, from those developed the hyper-protective helicopter parent. I feel so sorry for all their kids!
How many helicopter parents do we have here??? LoL
SS


----------



## marmle (Jan 27, 2020)

That's what you get when you have media fuelled hysteria and mob mentallity combined.  It has never happened to me,  but I am careful about where I point my camera, simply because I want to avoid such confrontations.

Saw this video yesterday which might be of interest...
Skip to 6:00 for the informative bit


----------

